# Murray not moving...



## H11F (Dec 30, 2013)

Hello, I have a Murray 16.50/33 (Model #1695721) which seems to be having difficulty moving. The kicker is it seems to be hit and miss. At times it will plow forward and then at times it simply will now.

The last time I had this issue was in my garage just getting ready to go clean up the drive way. Started up fine, was in first, pushed down on the clutch and it wouldn't move. It felt like it was trying to - you could feel the machine had pushed forward just a small amount; however, it would not move. If I lifted the machine up on the rear end the tires would turn - the minute they hit the cement the machine would not move - feels as if there is no torque or perhaps the drive mechanism is barely touching or slipping?

I took a look at the operating manual and pulled the bottom cover off. I also noted that it clearly has a belt from the engine to the drive mechanisms, so I pulled that cover and took a few pictures. They are below:











I had the girlfriend push down on the clutch to see if the wheel with the rubber on it wasn't connecting - but it looked good. I measured the drive springs and they were just over 3", so apparently within spec. The friction wheel looked okay to me - I didn't really see anything wrong with it. The v belt from the engine down looked okay, and it doesn't SEEM to be loose. Hoping perhaps if someone looks at the pictures they might spot something obvious... Turning the wheel allows me to see everything spinning nicely - doesn't look like any bolts have given.

Suggestions?

Thanks,
H11F.

PS. I hope there is enough information in this post, but if not - just reply and I'll get whatever is needed.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Everything looks good inside there.

See this post.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru.../6714-slows-barely-moves-forward-reverse.html

Make sure your metal plate that the rubber wheel pushes against is clean of any grease. I see some black, but that looks like rubber stuck to it.
Before closing it up get a rag with some regular gas or brake cleaner and wipe off that metal disc and the edge of the rubber wheel that rides on it.


----------



## Jweber76 (Feb 5, 2015)

I actually experienced this with my Murray over the weekend but like you said, it was intermittent. I was able to clear the driveway but am concerned about the problem becoming more frequent.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Check the drive train, with the machine up [not running] with it in gear- any gear- try to turn the wheels, you might get an idea whats going on.
Sid


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

This thread is more than a year old.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Shryp said:


> Everything looks good inside there.
> 
> See this post.
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru.../6714-slows-barely-moves-forward-reverse.html
> ...


If it is put together anything like the Noma built by Murry, they were known for the clutch fork breaking. That is the piece that moves the metal friction disc wheel up against the rubber wheel that slides on a shaft to change speed and direction.

If the clutch fork is broken, you are pretty much out of luck. Also check the sprockets if it is chain driven, they are notorious for the teeth wearing or breaking off. If it is a jackshaft sprocket, again you are pretty much out of luck, as the design of the chassis, those parts are not replaceable

The only thing you can do then is to scrap them, send them back to China where they came from, and get another make of snowblower, something that was built to hold up and last for a few decades..


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Jweber76 said:


> I actually experienced this with my Murray over the weekend but like you said, it was intermittent. I was able to clear the driveway but am concerned about the problem becoming more frequent.


So . . . what did you end up doing, what have you check out, is it working properly now


----------

